# New pull plow which is best



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Today was a good day signed 2 houseing developments one with 65 drives one with 86. Wanting my first pull plow and not sure which is best for my money soo I ask what do you perfer and y


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

How big are the drives?


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

One subdivision is all 2 car widths the others are 102 inches wide all are 20 feet long or longer


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Arctic plow partner, out of London Ont. Canada.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ebling.....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll say Daniels 8' over the Ebling expandable pull plows for 3 reasons.

1. The wider the plow, the more snow you will skip over on uneven ground. Leaves a messy drive.

2. No wings to break or bend on the Daniels, they are really tough plows with few moving parts.

3. Cost of Daniels is around half of Ebling.


----------



## johnnyusa (Dec 22, 2009)

how much is a daniels 8 ft?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

johnnyusa;1856793 said:


> how much is a daniels 8 ft?


I believe it's like $2800-3000.


----------



## johnnyusa (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks not bad


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

johnnyusa;1856793 said:


> how much is a daniels 8 ft?


I had one quoted last season for $2,725.00, freight was $250.00 to Colorado.

I talked with Ryan Daniels (assumed he's part of the family) and he was very helpful / knew the product.


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

What about snowman plows I see they off one that will allow a salt spreader. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ebling......


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Mark how do you really feel aboot that?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1857005 said:


> Ebling......





Chineau;1857007 said:


> Mark how do you really feel aboot that?


I'd have to say Mark is getting old and can't remember what he post or had a stroke.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1857009 said:


> I'd have to say Mark is getting old and can't remember what he post or had a stroke.......


Not as old as you.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1857042 said:


> Not as old as you.


It's a state of mind not calendar years........


----------



## G-chop (Oct 3, 2010)

IMO Ebling. I don't have one yet but that is what I will be getting. If I didn't have to outfit another truck this year that is what I was after.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jewell1386;1856319 said:


> Today was a good day signed 2 houseing developments one with 65 drives one with 86. Wanting my first pull plow and not sure which is best for my money soo I ask what do you perfer and y


I don't own a pull plow for a truck but been thinking about one

One I like is the Snowman It has a steel cutting edge and its a trip plow

The Daniels runs a rubber/poly edge So it wont scrape clean 
The Ebling has same type edge Go watch youtube videos You will see it scrapes for the first 10ft then starts leaving

Snowman price I seen 3500-3800


----------



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Plow partner looks like a solid unit


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Antlerart06;1857108 said:


> I don't own a pull plow for a truck but been thinking about one
> 
> One I like is the Snowman It has a steel cutting edge and its a trip plow
> 
> ...


Thats a good combination of trip and steel edge. I only use steel for obvious reasons.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

rdfenn3;1857116 said:


> Plow partner looks like a solid unit


It is, I mounted mine to a Toolcat and it works slick, scrape clean and then blow it away with SB 200 snow blower on the front.


----------



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting one. My old drift buster is pretty banged up and just looks terrible on my 2011 2500. And ill put the drift buster on the only truck in my fleet that don't have one.


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Never heard of drift buster where are they out of looks for them and can't find website


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Antlerart06;1857108 said:


> I don't own a pull plow for a truck but been thinking about one
> 
> One I like is the Snowman It has a steel cutting edge and its a trip plow
> 
> ...


Daniels is steel cutting edge, but you can get poly. Never seen a rubber edge on one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Antlerart06;1857108 said:


> I don't own a pull plow for a truck but been thinking about one
> 
> One I like is the Snowman It has a steel cutting edge and its a trip plow
> 
> ...


Well, someone else corrected one of your mistakes, I'll do the other.

Eblings have steel main edges unless poly is ordered. Wings are poly to absorb obstacles.

OP, while some posters have never used one (and are giving advice) some have been using them longer than most PS members have been alive. Ebling has been building back blades longer than most PS members have been alive.

The thing about Eblings, you can have an 8' or up to 16' back plow depending on your requirements.

Myself and others have shown that these plows increase productivity in a huge way, while naysayers doubt that productivity.

It's up to you, listen to those with real life experience or believe those who don't even own one of any brand.


----------



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jewell1386;1857224 said:


> Never heard of drift buster where are they out of looks for them and can't find website


I'm pretty sure a buffalo fan shop built them. There out of business now or stopped making them. There's a guy on buffalo Craigslist selling an almost new one for 1800


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1857409 said:


> Well, someone else corrected one of your mistakes, I'll do the other.
> 
> Eblings have steel main edges unless poly is ordered. Wings are poly to absorb obstacles.
> 
> ...


Well if it has steel what happens when you hit a crack in the road with it I don't see a trip edge unless they started putting one on

Ones I seen in person only came with poly

Yep you do make mistakes


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

WIPensFan;1857242 said:


> Daniels is steel cutting edge, but you can get poly. Never seen a rubber edge on one.


My dealer said best run poly I seen a used one they put rubber on it from a some kind of a pusher


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

rdfenn3;1857508 said:


> I'm pretty sure a buffalo fan shop built them. There out of business now or stopped making them. There's a guy on buffalo Craigslist selling an almost new one for 1800


D&G welding on Hertle ave Buffalo builds Drift busters. I was there two weeks ago and the were welding up 17 new ones. Talk to Greg the owner 873-3088. They're an old school welding shop no website or advertising.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Antlerart06;1857761 said:


> Well if it has steel what happens when you hit a crack in the road with it I don't see a trip edge unless they started putting one on
> 
> Ones I seen in person only came with poly
> 
> Yep you do make mistakes


I do make mistakes, and admit it when I do. I was almost banned for doing it publicly.

I'm not sure when my grandfather started using backblades, but I know he loaned my dad the money for one when he first started in 1962. He's been using them since, without a trip edge. Hitting cracks, manholes, drain grates, water shutoffs, curbs, uneven pavement, steep driveways, trees, hydrants, walls, cars, everything but a person. All of our trucks that do not have spreaders have a back plow. I'm talking 30+ back plows over the past 50 years. Maybe more, I don't know. None of them have had trip edges.

Do things break? Yes, just like front plows break. Just like trucks break. Just like loaders, backhoes, tractors, snowblowers, mowers, etc. Shovels break.

So it is silly for someone who has never used a back plow to give advice regarding what type someone else should buy.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1857868 said:


> I do make mistakes, and admit it when I do. I was almost banned for doing it publicly.
> 
> I'm not sure when my grandfather started using backblades, but I know he loaned my dad the money for one when he first started in 1962. He's been using them since, without a trip edge. Hitting cracks, manholes, drain grates, water shutoffs, curbs, uneven pavement, steep driveways, trees, hydrants, walls, cars, everything but a person. All of our trucks that do not have spreaders have a back plow. I'm talking 30+ back plows over the past 50 years. Maybe more, I don't know. None of them have had trip edges.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that point So if you run a Spreader you cant have a rear plow like yours is that true that's some good info to know
I know the Snowman rear trip plow you can run a V box with there plows

I didn't say I don't own a rear plow I just don't own one for a truck
I giving the OP another point of view Things to think about
Thanks for the history lesson


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Jewell1386;1856319 said:


> Today was a good day signed 2 houseing developments one with 65 drives one with 86. Wanting my first pull plow and not sure which is best for my money soo I ask what do you perfer and y





Jewell1386;1856410 said:


> One subdivision is all 2 car widths the others are 102 inches wide all are 20 feet long or longer


We ran an 8ft daniels in a similar situation. Did it work? Yes. But a skid steer does all the work now 3x's faster.

If I were in a situation like yours right now, and wanted to set up a truck w/rear plow...I would go with the Ebling for sure.

And just to clarify for those that are being fed garbage......Yes, it is possible to run an Ebling & a spreader. Further more, Daniels come standard w/steel cutting edge....we ran polyurethane at first (it sucked), then went to UHMW polyethylene and it worked great.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Antlerart06;1857902 said:


> Thanks for that point So if you run a Spreader you cant have a rear plow like yours is that true that's some good info to know
> I know the Snowman rear trip plow you can run a V box with there plows
> 
> I didn't say I don't own a rear plow I just don't own one for a truck
> ...


Did I say that?

I owned the first Ebling back plow that worked with a spreader.

Triple L has a couple.

All of this has been posted on PS several times. There's even YT videos from Chad.

So exactly what kind of back plow do you own then?

The problem with your point of view is that it isn't based on experience. It is based on what you think, although you were already wrong about 2 things you "thought" about.

You're welcome. Just pointing out real life experiences vs points of view.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I own a 16' Ebling and it is pure awesomeness, I use mine accompanied with a wideout for large commercial properties. I literally do one residential 20x40 driveway. However, if I was only doing driveway work and nothing else( as originally posted). I would probably look at a Daniels or a snowman for COST reasons only..


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Does the arctic plow partner have down pressure? Daniels or snow man? I know ebling does


----------



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

oarwhat;1857851 said:


> D&G welding on Hertle ave Buffalo builds Drift busters. I was there two weeks ago and the were welding up 17 new ones. Talk to Greg the owner 873-3088. They're an old school welding shop no website or advertising.


I could never find anything online about them so I assumed that weren't around. What's a new one cost


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Gr8WhiteNorth;1858108 said:


> Does the arctic plow partner have down pressure? Daniels or snow man? I know ebling does


Yes Snowman has down pressure 1 model you can even windrow with it


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

I run Snowman and love them, great down pressure and trip springs. I've never seen an Ebling in person, but would consider them an option.


----------



## LawnjockyS (Feb 10, 2010)

If you're still looking I have a Snowman pull plow I would be willing to sell. I just finished spending about $700 restoring it. Contact me for more info.


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

LawnjockyS;1862984 said:


> If you're still looking I have a Snowman pull plow I would be willing to sell. I just finished spending about $700 restoring it. Contact me for more info.


Email me somempics at [email protected]


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Guys, this may be the voice of ignorance since I've never used a pull plow, but I've just finished watching a bunch of youtube videos of them in use, and I can't see how for the life of me they're anymore productive than I can do backdragging with my regular plow. Not to mention the fact that I can pull up to garage doors looking right at them vs. doing it with my mirrors.


----------



## LawnjockyS (Feb 10, 2010)

A pull plow can be very productive, safer and and scrape cleaner on the right jobs. Well worth the money IF you need it.

This is snowman plow I am reconditioning.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Arctic plow partner down pressure, yes.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it depends on your application, I was really intrigued with the ebling, and thought seriously about how I would use one. I settled on a small plow partner for 1/3 of the cost and weight. They are great for doing long loading docks and even better for thawed out gravel drives. I still have areas that are easier to back drag but the addition of the back blade comes in handy in so many different ways.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Harleyjeff;1863117 said:


> Guys, this may be the voice of ignorance since I've never used a pull plow, but I've just finished watching a bunch of youtube videos of them in use, and I can't see how for the life of me they're anymore productive than I can do backdragging with my regular plow. Not to mention the fact that I can pull up to garage doors looking right at them vs. doing it with my mirrors.


Nothing personal, but it is ignorance.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1863117 said:


> Guys, this may be the voice of ignorance since I've never used a pull plow, but I've just finished watching a bunch of youtube videos of them in use, and I can't see how for the life of me they're anymore productive than I can do backdragging with my regular plow. Not to mention the fact that I can pull up to garage doors looking right at them vs. doing it with my mirrors.


When using a pull plow significant time is saved by eliminating the need to turn the vehicle around to get behind the pile you just pulled out when back dragging with a front plow not to mention some of the other efficiencies previously mentioned. Oh, one additional comment, I have seen numerous rear quarter panels damaged on trucks that back drag with a front plow only. This may help clear up the"ignorance" referred to in a previous post.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1863117 said:


> Guys, this may be the voice of ignorance since I've never used a pull plow, but I've just finished watching a bunch of youtube videos of them in use, and I can't see how for the life of me they're anymore productive than I can do backdragging with my regular plow. Not to mention the fact that I can pull up to garage doors looking right at them vs. doing it with my mirrors.


Plowsite Mantra......I watched a Bunch of youtube videos......:laughing:

An Ebling Backblade in good hands is one of the most productive pieces of equipment you could ever own other than a Loader with a 16 foot pusher to do a 7-11...:salute:


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Mr. Markus what did you use to cover over the hydraulics, the cover they send with the unit not so good.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1863693 said:


> Nothing personal, but it is ignorance.





Herm Witte;1863728 said:


> When using a pull plow significant time is saved by eliminating the need to turn the vehicle around to get behind the pile you just pulled out when back dragging with a front plow not to mention some of the other efficiencies previously mentioned. Oh, one additional comment, I have seen numerous rear quarter panels damaged on trucks that back drag with a front plow only. This may help clear up the"ignorance" referred to in a previous post.





Defcon 5;1863733 said:


> Plowsite Mantra......I watched a Bunch of youtube videos......:laughing:
> 
> An Ebling Backblade in good hands is one of the most productive pieces of equipment you could ever own other than a Loader with a 16 foot pusher to do a 7-11...:salute:


These responses to a previous post were all surprisingly tame. Should have unloaded on him, that's how he does to others here.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

WIPensFan;1863846 said:


> These responses to a previous post were all surprisingly tame. Should have unloaded on him, that's how he does to others here.


Age and PMs from MJD have temperd my responses to such questions....:laughing:


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1863693 said:


> Nothing personal, but it is ignorance.


I agree, you are right. I'll be the first to admit, I've never used one, so don't know first hand how efficient they can/can't be.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

WIPensFan, way to encourage animosity. They only people I have ever "unloaded on" were the ones who asked "How do I bid this gas station" (or fill in the blank), without any supporting information whatsoever. Have I ever "unloaded" on your or any other person you know who's posted any legitimate, answerable questions?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1863868 said:


> WIPensFan, way to encourage animosity. They only people I have ever "unloaded on" were the ones who asked "How do I bid this gas station" (or fill in the blank), without any supporting information whatsoever. Have I ever "unloaded" on your or any other person you know who's posted any legitimate, answerable questions?


Yeah me! Why do you think I posted that.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

WIPensFan;1863871 said:


> Yeah me! Why do you think I posted that.


I don't recall that. If I offended you or said something out of line, I apologize. I don't want to get off topic for the OP here, but if you want to discuss it further, feel free to PM me.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1863879 said:


> I don't recall that. If I offended you or said something out of line, I apologize. I don't want to get off topic for the OP here, but if you want to discuss it further, feel free to PM me.


Apology accepted. Back to pull plows.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Chineau;1863802 said:


> Mr. Markus what did you use to cover over the hydraulics, the cover they send with the unit not so good.


I had a canvas guy I know make me a small canvas cover that I wingnuted in place. It works awesome and catches enough salt to do some walks...


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Mr.Markus;1864026 said:


> I had a canvas guy I know make me a small canvas cover that I wingnuted in place. It works awesome and catches enough salt to do some walks...


I like it.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

You won't regret spending a bit more for and Ebling. Very versatile and much more productive than an 8' pull plow. 

Just my .02

And yes... i own a few.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

The Ebling does it run off central hydraulic or it's own electrical system.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Chineau;1866410 said:


> The Ebling does it run off central hydraulic or it's own electrical system.


Mine is electric. There are some older units that have a Honda motor in the bed, which runs a small pump. I have heard of some guys with a pully driven hydraulic pump too.


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

Do the ebling's have independent controls for extending each wing? I'm seriously thinking of picking one up for next year but there doesn't seem to be much info available on the actual plow specs.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

jerpa;1866540 said:


> Do the ebling's have independent controls for extending each wing? I'm seriously thinking of picking one up for next year but there doesn't seem to be much info available on the actual plow specs.


Yeah, both wings are completely independent of each other. My old plowing partner thought it was a total waste of money to buy my Ebling. ... then he saw what it could do, and TOTALLY changed his opinion.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

excav8ter;1866531 said:


> Mine is electric. There are some older units that have a Honda motor in the bed, which runs a small pump. I have heard of some guys with a pully driven hydraulic pump too.


Honda boxes were SwingWing's claim to fame, Ebling never built one that way.

Hydraulics are up to the purchaser, electric is standard, central hydros is an option.



jerpa;1866540 said:


> Do the ebling's have independent controls for extending each wing? I'm seriously thinking of picking one up for next year but there doesn't seem to be much info available on the actual plow specs.


Yes


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry.... my bad on the Honda motor info. A friend has a pull plow with a Honda, he said it was an Ebling.... or maybe i misunderstood.


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

excav8ter;1866545 said:


> Yeah, both wings are completely independent of each other. My old plowing partner thought it was a total waste of money to buy my Ebling. ... then he saw what it could do, and TOTALLY changed his opinion.


My first thought was that it wouldn't be terribly efficient on smaller lots but the more I think about it the more time I see myself saving. Between pulling entire drive lanes with one pass and pulling parking spaces I'd spend half the time I currently do in reverse. Safer and faster. The more I think about it the more I like it.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

jerpa;1866561 said:


> My first thought was that it wouldn't be terribly efficient on smaller lots but the more I think about it the more time I see myself saving. Between pulling entire drive lanes with one pass and pulling parking spaces I'd spend half the time I currently do in reverse. Safer and faster. The more I think about it the more I like it.


I don't know anyone in my area who has regretted buying and Ebling.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jerpa;1866561 said:


> My first thought was that it wouldn't be terribly efficient on smaller lots but the more I think about it the more time I see myself saving. Between pulling entire drive lanes with one pass and pulling parking spaces I'd spend half the time I currently do in reverse. Safer and faster. The more I think about it the more I like it.


You should have a chat with Harleyjeff, as you can see how this thing will work. He said he watched a bunch of videos and can't figure out how it would save time.

I don't even know what to say to a comment like that.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1866572 said:


> You should have a chat with Harleyjeff, as you can see how this thing will work. He said he watched a bunch of videos and can't figure out how it would save time.
> 
> I don't even know what to say to a comment like that.


*Nothing.*


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Jewell1386;1856319 said:


> Today was a good day signed 2 houseing developments one with 65 drives one with 86. Wanting my first pull plow and not sure which is best for my money soo I ask what do you perfer and y


So what did you decide on?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Antlerart06;1857108 said:


> I don't own a pull plow for a truck but been thinking about one
> 
> One I like is the Snowman It has a steel cutting edge and its a trip plow
> 
> ...


Please stand corrected. Ebling sells various pull plows. All have steel edges. The wings on their 12', 14', & 16' models have poly edges. The main scraper is steel. We also have an 8' pull plow from Ebling which has a steel cutting edge. You are not correct in making an assumption from a video. When posting let's make sure we are disseminating fact. FYI, we use three 16" Ebling pull plows and one 8' Ebling pull plow among others in our operation. All well built. Some folk choose to install poly as a preference.


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

*Ebling*

Can you post some pictures of you 8' ebling. Also, do any of you ebling guys do private drives or mostly residential work? I only have a couple small commerical lots and do mostly residential and private drives. How clean does a 16' ebling scrap residentials? Can you do them in 1 pass?


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is my 8' Ebling. ***please note, this is also my 16' ebling***


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

stevesmowing;1901098 said:


> Can you post some pictures of you 8' ebling. Also, do any of you ebling guys do private drives or mostly residential work? I only have a couple small commerical lots and do mostly residential and private drives. How clean does a 16' ebling scrap residentials? Can you do them in 1 pass?


My personal opinion on the 16' Ebling (or any brand for that matter) is that a 16' is going to be better suited to larger areas. You can probably do residential drives pretty well, but i feel a 14' is better for driveways. We bought another 14' Ebling this year. Once you're used to it, they are very hard to beat. We do mostly commercial with the Eblings. My tractor blower set up focuses on the 80 or so drives we have...


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I've only had mine for one season and didn't have to do a lot of drive ways. It works ok, but a cclb sucks for residential drives in the city. That being said, the driveway in the pic is mine and all I do is back to the door, drop the blade, open the wings to edge of drive and pull everything to the lot across the street. I know this is best case scenario but it takes less than a minute, one pass.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I bought a 7' Snowman last winter- it's GREAT for dead and drives (of which we have about a dozen), and curving drives- shaved over an hour off our 7 hour driveway route!

Just need to have good backup lights because it does hang off the rear about 4' so you can't forget it's back there...


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1857409 said:


> Well, someone else corrected one of your mistakes, I'll do the other.
> 
> Eblings have steel main edges unless poly is ordered. Wings are poly to absorb obstacles.
> 
> ...


Mark,

I am in agreement with you on the commercial side of things. Do you have any experience with using an Ebling on typical driveways? What are your thoughts and or comments, if you have?

Chuck B


----------

